# Tracking down an old PS1 game



## Ikaroos (Apr 1, 2010)

Good evening all,

I recently dusted off my old Playstation 1 (still works, suprisingly) and want to track down a particular game which is in my memory... I had a demo of it but can not remember the name at all. The best I can do is describe it and hope that one of you lovely people might know the title.

Basically... You played as a ball. It may have looked like a marble or a beach-ball or something like that, and you had to roll around a 3d structure which effectively looked like tetris pieces glued together (as in, cubic in design and quite complicated). It was a puzzle game, and you had to get your ball to a certain square to complete the level. You did this by rolling around and over this 3d structure (there was no gravity and you stuck to all surfaces, but it was possible to roll off the edge and fall into space).

That's the best I can do... Does this ring any bells to anyone?

Thanks a lot. 

EDIT: Game has been found and is called Kula World. Thanks


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This sounds like Marble Madness which was release on the NES first, but there was an Arcade's Greatest Hits: The Atari Collection 2 which was released on the PS1 in 1998 which included the following games: Crystal Castles, Gauntlet, Marble Madness, Millipede, Paperboy, and RoadBlasters.


----------



## Ikaroos (Apr 1, 2010)

Ares said:


> This sounds like Marble Madness which was release on the NES first, but there was an Arcade's Greatest Hits: The Atari Collection 2 which was released on the PS1 in 1998 which included the following games: Crystal Castles, Gauntlet, Marble Madness, Millipede, Paperboy, and RoadBlasters.


EDIT: I've just found it myself! The game is called Kula World. 

Thanks for the effort on your part; that Marble Madness looks quite interesting as well.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to hear that you found what you where looking for, Play On.


----------

